# Superblock last write time in the future...

## nachopro

Buenas y santas...

Tengo el siguiente inconveniente: cada vez que inicio mi linux me sale:

Superblock last write time in the Future ... fixed. para todas mis particiones  :Sad: 

tengo WinXP pa lo jueguitou! y Gentoo como desktop y... todo bien configurado  :Sad: 

```

titi nachopro # cat /etc/adjtime 

0.0 0 0.0

titi nachopro # date && hwclock --show

sáb may 24 16:41:18 ART 2008

sáb 24 may 2008 16:41:19 ART  -0.761125 seconds
```

```

titi nachopro # cat /etc/conf.d/clock 

CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="America/Buenos_Aires"
```

Qué puede ser? esta advertencia se me mostró siempre que terminé de instalar un Gentoo, pero al configurar lo relativo a la hora se fixeaba y nunca más molestaba... pero ahora es todos los santos booteos y no sé qué hacer!!

----------

## ensarman

no es ningun problema, yo tambien lo tenia, pero lo solucione con un LinveCD haciendo un e2fsck

----------

## nachopro

no che, lo arreglo y todo.. bootea bien la primera vez... pero en la segunda booteada me vuelve a tirar el mismo error  :Sad: 

se ve que cuando desmonta hace lío... qué puedo haceer?!?!?!

gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

Al tiempo uno aprende a convivir con ese error, ahora ya ni siquiera se si está presente o no.   :Smile: 

----------

## nachopro

cuando le corro el e2fsck me dice que la fecha es de 5 días hacia el futuroª!!!

----------

## mad93

En el manual te dice que si usas windows en la misma máquina pongas en /etc/conf.d/clock "local" en vez de "UTC".

Yo tengo los windows y linux en el mismo pc y no tengo el problema que comentais.

----------

## nachopro

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> En el manual te dice que si usas windows en la misma máquina pongas en /etc/conf.d/clock "local" en vez de "UTC".
> 
> Yo tengo los windows y linux en el mismo pc y no tengo el problema que comentais.

 

mad93, en mi primer post pongo la configuración de mi conf.d/clock ...

te lo refresco

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Buenas y santas...
> 
> ```
> 
> titi nachopro # cat /etc/adjtime 
> ...

 

----------

## Stolz

nachopro, si buscas en el foro verás que es un problema bastante viejo, con bastantes soluciones posibles e incluso con su propio bug abierto.

Si no te molesta en exceso lo mejor es que simplemente lo ignores, porque imagino que si usas Windows no te hará gracia poner CLOCK="UTC". Otras soluciones pasan por modificar /sbin/rc o algunos ficheros en /etc/init.d/ para que el script de inicio "clock" se inicie el primero, lo cual es algo difícil porque "checkfs" tiene una dependencia "before *" que se supone evita que nada se ejecute antes que él.

----------

## nachopro

Gracias slotz, suponía que debía tener algo que ver con eso... ya que primero lee las particiones y luego el /etc/conf.d/clock como vos decís...

lo curioso es que son 5 días de diferencia, no las 3 horas correspondientes a mi zona horaria respecto de GTM   :Confused: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Esta es mi modificación de /etc/conf.d/clock

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> ...

 

(Jamás he entendido porque la gente sin alphas se deja sin comentar todos sus parámetros específicos)

¿qué ocurre con tu CLOCK_SYSTOHC en concreto? Si no sincroniza el reloj del sistema con el reloj hardware es muy probable que eso ocurra, pero ¿con cinco días de diferencia? Lo explica el /etc/adjtime que mencionas de múltiples ceros. ¿Usas alguna herramienta de sincronización del reloj mediante NTP, como ntpdate?

----------

